# Venice guidebook?



## Eric in McLean (Apr 18, 2008)

Spending 4 nights in Venice after Xmas.  Would you get a Venice specific guidebook or a more general guidebook (such as Rick Steve's Italy or even Best of Europe).  My brother suggested Rick Steve's and Eyewitness Travel Guide.  Any thoughts on these or other guidebooks?


----------



## Laurie (Apr 19, 2008)

IMO these are the best 2 guidebooks, and we almost always carry both. Eyewitness has information about more places, and lots of pictures. Rick Steves has more detailed info about fewer places - more selective and more opinionated - when my time is limited, I find it useful to take his top choices into account somewhat, because his point of view is similar to mine - but not identical so they're not always the same decisions I make about where to go. 

I wouldn't get Rick Steves Best of Europe tho (too general), I'd use Rick Steves' Italy. (Also there are a few places that his guidebook gets you a discount, which may or may not be useful to you.)

Eyewitness (aka DK) has the large Italy guidebook, or better yet if you're only going to Venice and not travelling thru Italy this trip, they probably have a Venice-specific - the lighterweight the guidebook, the easier it is to carry it with you all day. 

I've made the mistake too many times of thinking I could remember stuff by reading about it the night before - but in places like Venice I really *really* need the guidebook(s) with me all day. 

Also in Venice you'll need a detailed street map, which you can get on arrival.

Have a great trip - Venice is to me, completely interesting and fun. Try to spend some time off the main tourist drags if you can, which is Venice at its best.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree that the lighter the better is the maxim for guidebooks; we've started taking only one with us (with xeroxed pages from others if we feel they are needed).  Obviously, if we're going to more than one country, one guidebook won't do, but "the lighter, the better."  I love the Eye guide books, but they are thick and heavy, so they are the ones I comb through before traveling and xerox from as needed.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 19, 2008)

Please do yourself the favor of putting down the guidebook and picking a random direction to walk for 30-45 minutes while in Venice. You will discover a small neighborhood church or two, an empty square, and a gelato or pizzaria shop awaiting a customer.

Gelato, a few Euros, that day's memories of "your" Venice - priceless...


----------



## 225chs (Apr 21, 2008)

Just returned from Venice two days ago. My fourth visit to the most beautiful city in Italy.Took 3 books with me. The eyewitness (DK) book of Venice, Michelin green of Venice and Chow!Venice. I recommend the DK, particularly for the maps in the book. They are accurate and detailed. If you like to have details as to the sights to visit then the Michelin was good but their map is mediocre. Forget Chow!Venice. I also go on the internet, print a list of restaurants I could not get to if I were there a year, gelato places and most important any interesting events that may be happening while I'm there and make a book of them. 
What John says is correct but only after you've been there a couple times and are comfortable.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2008)

I also second John's advice, but carry Eyewitness for the maps and pictures.  

Jim


----------



## Wombat (Apr 22, 2008)

Rough Guides are also very good, very detailed but no pictures. I always like a combination of Rough Guides & DK's Eyewitness guides.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 22, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> Please do yourself the favor of putting down the guidebook and picking a random direction to walk for 30-45 minutes while in Venice. You will discover a small neighborhood church or two, an empty square, and a gelato or pizzaria shop awaiting a customer.
> 
> Gelato, a few Euros, that day's memories of "your" Venice - priceless...



Absolutely good advice. Remember, Veince is an island so you really can't get "lost". Besides, trying to find a specific place means you will probably miss a few dozen interesting places along the way. 

After you understand the vaporetto system and see St Marks Square, just wander about and see the rest of Venice. You don't really need a guide book at all.

Cheers


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 22, 2008)

The Eyewitness books are great but they weigh a ton after walking all day -- photocopy the pages you'll need.      It's not a huge city and many of the major sites are relatively close to each other.

Venice is a priceless city ... but the prices are big.  My hotel (Danieli) sold rum&coke for 23 euros ... 2 euros more than Harry's Bar.  

It is a lifetime experience and you may only visit it once, so enjoy it by creating memories regardless of cost.  Enjoy.

Brian


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 22, 2008)

Leaving for Venice tomorrow (Yippee  ).....I am bringing DK and Rick Steves....and a couple of others for our Tuscan part of the vacation ...
But having been to Venice before, I agree, just walk and lose yourself int he magic of the city......


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 23, 2008)

We'll wander around as much as the weather allows.  We will fly in on the 27th and out on the 31st, that gives us 3 and half days to explore.  I booked my hotel and airfare thru Expedia.  At the same time, I booked a 45 minute gondola tour and a traditional Venetian food tour.  Both tour starts at Oltrex Viaggi offices, which is inside Danieli I believe.  Anyone have any experience with these tours?


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't experience with the tours but did stay at the Danieli hotel, which was an experience in itself.  Wow.   We had a suite on Starwood points facing the Canal ... just spectacular place but very pricey for drinks, food, etc.  We were in the 'new' building - it was 350 years old.  So while you are checking out the tours there, be sure to walk around the hotel too ... a glass of wine is much cheaper than the 23 euro rum&coke.

Brian

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/luxury/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=72


----------

